# Samick Sage Reviewed



## rattus58

I'll tell you I was VERY surprised at the 147 fps with the 26" draw with the 472 grain arrow from 40#, especially since I was sorta led to believe that this arrangement was more likely to produce closer to just over 100 fps or more correctly 98 fps at 25".. actually it might have a 45 lb bow that was for... 

This looks to me like you find that Samick has improved its quality of production. I may have adjust my opinion of two failed limbs of two of their bows a couple of years ago.

Nice Review... 

Much Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Zarrow

*what arrow to choose for a 35# Samick sage*

Hi,

I just recently bought a 30# samick sage [also have 35# and 45# limbs for it ] but have been having a heck of a time finding proper carbon/alum/wood arrows for the bow.

draw length is 26"

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pappy

I bought the Sage with 30# limbs and have a set of 45's as well. I draw 26" and have been shooting 1716's 28" long with 100 gr points. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Two Blade

Zarrow, Pappy is right. 1716's for your 30# limbs. I would also try 100 or 125gr points.


----------



## DeCurry

I recently purchased a Samick Sage 30# from Lancaster as my first bow. I noticed in your review you mentioned it came with a Dacron string but that you'd been told it should have come with a DF 97. I too was given a Dacron (Dacron 50 16-strand to be exact, it is a very thick string). I intend to get a different string in the near future. I've been very busy and the arrows I ordered only recently arrived, so I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet.

I do have a question though: did you have issues with the limbs mounting solidly? My issue is that when I bolt my limbs on with the thumbscrews, the thumbscrews tighten up fairly soon, and what happens is that while the limbs are on, they can and will shift side-to-side between the raised 'lips' of the riser area where the limbs bolt on. There's maybe 1/16" of play there, but all you have to do is hold the riser firmly in one hand, grasp the limb in the other and it is possible to make it 'wiggle' side-to-side. I can't find any way to tighten it further. With it strung, the upper limb seems to have tightened up to the point you can't really do this, but the bottom can still be moved. Did you (or anyone else with a Sage) have a similar issue or should I look into returning it?


----------



## bentkerry

I have a Samick Red Stag and am very happy with its performance. I have a FastFlight string on a 40 pound bow. Its arrow speed is much greater than my 50lb bear Kodiak. I think its a bargain.


----------



## Two Blade

DeCurry said:


> Did you (or anyone else with a Sage) have a similar issue or should I look into returning it?


I had issues with mine and I returned it to Lancaster.


----------



## Pappy

Had no problem with my 30# limbs. They fit real tight. Haven't tried the 45's so far. I'd give LAS a call they'll take care of you.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex

Always enjoy reading your reviews, Pete. Thanks a lot! My first bow was a Samick Polaris. The riser was made of different woods, but had basically the same form, including limb pocket design. I never had any trouble with limb alignment or "wiggly" limbs, and I enjoyed shooting it.

I talked to a Samick sales rep at the 2007 FITA Outdoor World Championships in Leipzig, Germany. I asked him about limb issues, and he was very candid about the problems Samick had after moving production to China. He assured me that their QM folks had dealt with the problem. 

I have purchased a number of Samick products since then, including both ILF limbs and trad bows and haven't had any problems. I think that Samick produces pretty good equipment for the entry-level as well as the "mid-priced" segment. I can't attest to their top-of-the-line material, since I don't own any.


----------



## Zarrow

I don't have any issues with the limbs shifting from side to side in the limb pockets as they are quite snug. Infact it takes a little wiggling to remove them from the riser. I am using a fast flight string for the bow as the one that came with the bow (Dacron} produces a slight vibration when shooting [hand shock?]


----------



## airwolf

those samicks are great bows especially for the guy that wants to get serious about it . i shot several at LAS and was impressed with them and the ilf . thare was only a few things i disliked about them, the inlays and the overall bow lengths but that is modest.


----------



## wvtraditional

I have a Sage and CA-60 Lng Bow love both of them.


----------



## minnie3

all good with my 30# sage. no problems. nice grip. i shoot timbers off the shelf. having a better string made for me soon.
thought they were made in korea. that's where mine was posted to me from last december.


----------



## rembrandt

I'm looking to order a Sage but having trouble right now finding a dealer that has them. Seems they are selling like hot cakes. I've got the money to buy but it looks like Murrieta, Cal on ebay is the only place that has any. I was hoping for a dealer closer to AL....


----------



## Buck13

I got mine from Twig Archery. Super-fast service and ready to shoot right out of the box with installed nock point and string silencers. Call and see if they are in stock.

http://www.twigarchery.com/samick-sage-t-d-recurve/


----------



## IAIS604

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/samick-sage-takedown-recurve-bow.html


----------



## jjrider

Being new to archery, I let 3 Rivers Archery help me out with some of my decisions. I have a Samick Sage 35# with Traditional Only 600 carbon arrows with a Flemish fast flight string.The arrows fly real straight, and this bow has been a lot of fun.


----------



## rembrandt

I did find what I wanted at Oldbow.com and I should have it next week. I ordered the 45lb RH Sage and I hope it comes ready to go. I'm getting a fast flight string to put on it and I've got some time to pick out the right arrows......


----------

